
LibreOffice Has Found its Rhythm - Garbage
http://ostatic.com/blog/libreoffice-has-found-its-rhythm
======
AncientPC
> Nearly 9 out of 10 downloads of the new version of OpenOffice have been for
> Windows machines, rather than Linux, according to recently released
> statistics from Apache.

I'm fairly certain that Linux users install the majority of their software
from package repositories rather than downloading and installing from
websites.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I thought all the major distros had obsoleted OpenOffice. Or at least removed
it from the default set of apps for the bundled versions.

------
51Cards
I'm a Windows user and I use LibreOffice. The new version really is excellent.
I've debated for a bit which version I should be on (Open vs. Libre) but as of
this release I am very content to stay put.

------
billybob
Glad to see this, and kudos to the team. Ever since I heard that they were
taking code cruft seriously
(<http://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2012-01-09-unused.html>), I've had
high hopes for LibreOffice.

------
chmars
On the Mac, LibreOffice has not found its rhythm yet (and the same goes for
OpenOffice).

Just one example: Mac OS X 10.7's fullscreen mode is still far from being
implemented:

<https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39983>

On the other hand, LibreOffice is good enough to replace NeoOffice that seems
to be stuck in its Java foundation and the need to pay for up-to-date
versions. And I like in particular Writer in many parts better than Word.

Kudos to all LibreOffice developers and supporters!

~~~
JohnTHaller
Implementing a full-screen mode that only exists in 10.7 certainly isn't a
showstopper bug. Even the original reporter (a Mac user) called this a "low
priority". Saying LibreOffice "has not found its rhythm" and using a tiny
feature request like this as an example is a bit silly.

------
moreorless
The numbers should not be very surprising considering how much bigger the
Windows install base is compared to the Linux install base.

------
da_n
"LibreOffice Has Found its Rhythm" "... of new downloads for Apache
OpenOffice"

Are there 2 names for this product?

------
freshnote
I was debating whether to use Office 365 or another Microsoft variant for
awhile now, but this update is really snappy. Debate is over.

------
drivebyacct2
Most disappointing thing out of this is that there is a third "fork" of
OpenOffice.org that is license incompatible and Mac OS X specific: NeoOffice.
I had always thought it was a separate suite.

~~~
jeltz
NeoOffice has been inferior to OpenOffice and LibreOffice for quite some time
unless something drastic has happened recently.

